# Subscribed Forums - Change?



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Long ago I setup a subset of TC forums as "Subscribed Forums". When I go to UserCP, I see this subset of forums listed.

I'd like to change this list to remove a couple and add a couple, but I cannot find an option to change this. I do see a "Subscribed Threads" option, but this is not what I'm looking for.

Any pointers for this functionality??


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Nevermind. Found it.


----------

